# Word of the Day - Fastidious



## Jace (Apr 8, 2022)

Word of the Day - Fastidious...adj.

Def.: Possessing or displaying meticulous attention to detail, exacting,
Excessively scrupulous or sensitive in matters of taste or proprietary.

Some people are Fastidious in many areas.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 8, 2022)

The artwork of the Sistene Chapel was a fastidious task of labor.


----------



## Bretrick (Apr 8, 2022)

In this time of Covid everyone needs to be fastidious when it comes to hand washing.


----------



## Bellbird (Apr 8, 2022)

Be fastidious in all you do.


----------



## Jules (Apr 8, 2022)

My husband would be described as fastidious, me not so much.  Just compare our desks.


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 8, 2022)

Hercule Poirot was a fussy little man, known for being fastidious.


----------



## Bretrick (Apr 9, 2022)

Pedants are fastidious when it comes to punctuation.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 9, 2022)

I was fastidious when writing my papers in college.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 9, 2022)

What do you call a fastidious Italian pasta maker?.
Rigour Tony


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2022)

I've always been a fastidious eater


----------



## RubyK (Apr 10, 2022)

My father was quite fastidious when he dressed for church on Sunday morning.


----------

